# Is sweet potato skin okay for ratties?



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I know you have to cook sweet potatoes before feeding, and I did that. But then I was wondering if they could eat the cooked skin, or should I take that part off? I know my dad never eats the skin of baked potatoes, but that could just be a preference thing, I dunno.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, green potato skin and eyes apparently contain a toxin called solanine. I don't know about sweet potatoes. Might be best not to risk it?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Good, I already cut it off, I was hoping I wouldn't have wasted all that effort!


----------

